# Boston Terrier puppy - bleeding where toenails attach to paw



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hi all,
My 7 month old male Boston Terrier named Higgins is having a problem with both front paws, the two center toenails on each paw. His nails are occasionally bleeding where the nail attaches to the paw. This is not related to trimming the nails.

The problem occurs when he goes for a walk on hard surfaces. Most of the time when walking in the yard or other soft surfaces there's no problem. The Vet has looked at him twice and doesn't know what's wrong.

It looks almost like he would have to be dragging the top of his paw as he brings it forward while walking! His rear legs seem a little short. His center of gravity is quite a ways forward and sometimes he even leans forward and his rear legs come off the ground!

Anyone have any ideas what could be wrong? Thanks!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Have you had your dog checked for an ear infection? His balance issues could be a sign of an ear infection or something neurological. 

I think I have seen what you are describing in my own dog. Where abouts do you live? Is it snowy right now? 
Your dogs nails are used to cutting into the soft snow and aren't being worn down by the cement, therefore they are pushing into the paw. As the weather gets nicer, this will resolve itself. In the meantime it can be helped by using a dremel to file down the parts of the nail touching the floor. Make sure to watch for signs of infection. 

I'm surprised your vet has ruled out infrequent nail trimming as a cause of issue.

Are you certain this is blood and not dried dirt? How often are you bathing your dog? 
With a photo, we can likely help you to figure out what's going on a little easier.

Where did you get your dog from?? 







Does he not stand like this ^ ???


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

The affected nails are trimmed properly and don't touch the ground. I live in Texas, no snow or weather issues where we live. He has had plenty of outdoor time and walks in the neighborhood.

Definitely blood, not dirt, and I have seen them actively bleeding. 

How do I get a picture attached?


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

'Go Advanced' 
Click the little paperclip icon and upload a pic. 


How long have his nails been doing this?


----------



## BernerMax (Mar 15, 2013)

Hmmm my dog had a similar issue, her nails were becoming brittle/ weak and she would chew them (chewed a couple off) and eventually (I thought she was chewing cause of food allergies and we switched around lotsa food, but I think it gave her a dietary imbalance) she got a really bad infection, Vet actually exrayed her toe thinking it might have gone to the bone and need surgery. Luckily we are on antiobiotics for a month and rimadyl for pain/inflammation which has controlled the chewing and everything looks much better, vet is concerned about "systemic" issues as to why her nails are brittle.... though
Not exactly the same but things to think about (mainly dont let the area get infected)...


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

We got him on Feb 28 and I think it first started about a week later. His breeder has a nice fenced back yard and I would guess that my taking him on walks in the neighborhood could be the first time he's experienced hard surfaces.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

The middle 2 toes look as though they've been clipped down too far and that's what is causing the bleeding... Walking may be irritating the quick if it's revealed. I'd maybe go opposite for a bit, let his nails grow out a little and see if it gets better or worse. 
Definitely watch for infection, this is a strange case and I haven't seen it before.


----------



## spotted nikes (Feb 7, 2008)

If it continues, get his front toes xrayed. I had a dog that had a tumor growing in his toe, and pressing on the bone is the toe. It caused bleeding at the point where the nail grew out of the toe.
I agree, that it may be that his toe nails are too short and walking exposes the quick. If he is knuckling over/dragging front toes, you need to get that figured out. Could be neuro.


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

Those are way too short.. Probably the cause of the issue.


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

But can short nails cause them to bleed from where they attach to the paw?? They aren't bleeding from the ends of the nails.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Yes. The quick gets irritated and bleeds, it's probably bleeding from underneath the nail and staining his fur as it makes its way around.


----------



## TobysDad (Aug 11, 2013)

It really looks like he may be dragging those two nails while he's walking. Have you noticed if that paw drags? If it does, I really don't think it should. I guess if this is happening you could contribute it to being young and clumsy, but I'm not sure. None of my three ever drug their front paws, but my remaining old boy sure does drag the rear ones now.


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

We took Higgins to the Vet today and had x-rays. Turns out he has Avascular Necrosis in his right hip. This was obvious on the x-rays even to us. It's causing a lot of pain and accounts for his behavior. He's been in pain and we had been thinking he was tiring easily on walks or just didn't want to walk. The Vet thinks this is making him walk oddly and thus is the reason for the bleeding above the nails. He's avoiding putting weight on that rear leg as much as he can.

There's a procedure named FHO that is usually quite successful with little dogs and we are going to get that performed ASAP to get him on the road to recovery. He's on anti-inflammatory meds now to help reduce pain. Poor little guy! Right now he is snoozing between us on the couch so not doing too badly. 

Please wish us the best as we good forward. I will post more about what happens next in case anyone is interested. You can find out about the problem and the cure pretty easily on the internet if you wish.

Thanks to all for the comments and advice!


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

centerall49 said:


> We took Higgins to the Vet today and had x-rays. Turns out he has Avascular Necrosis in his right hip. This was obvious on the x-rays even to us. It's causing a lot of pain and accounts for his behavior. He's been in pain and we had been thinking he was tiring easily on walks or just didn't want to walk. The Vet thinks this is making him walk oddly and thus is the reason for the bleeding above the nails. He's avoiding putting weight on that rear leg as much as he can.
> 
> There's a procedure named FHO that is usually quite successful with little dogs and we are going to get that performed ASAP to get him on the road to recovery. He's on anti-inflammatory meds now to help reduce pain. Poor little guy! Right now he is snoozing between us on the couch so not doing too badly.
> 
> ...


Awww the poor little guy! At least now you know what's going on! Keep us updated on his recovery.. Wishing him luck with the procedure and a speedy recovery <3


----------



## Kayota (Aug 14, 2009)

im glad you figured it out! i still feel that the nails are being cut far too short though.


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Kayota said:


> im glad you figured it out! i still feel that the nails are being cut far too short though.


This. 

So glad you figured it out. Will you have the surgery done for him then?


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

BostonBullMama said:


> This.
> 
> So glad you figured it out. Will you have the surgery done for him then?


Yes, I will call Monday and for the earliest possible date.


----------



## Hambonez (Mar 17, 2012)

I would contact his breeder if you haven't done so already.


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

Hambonez said:


> I would contact his breeder if you haven't done so already.


Yes, I did that the same day we got the diagnosis. The breeder has been WONDERFUL about this, and is addressing the issue way above what I hoped they would do! We searched for breeders very carefully and found several we thought would be good and this really paid off in many ways.


----------



## centerall49 (Mar 13, 2014)

centerall49 said:


> Yes, I will call Monday and for the earliest possible date.


We had the surgery on Wednesday and he came home yesterday afternoon. Everything went really well and he is recovering nicely. He's a little stiff in his hip as you would expect but he's already putting more weight on that leg than before the surgery! We have to confine him a little to allow more healing time and make sure he doesn't lick the incision area.

I think it's all going to be great!


----------



## BostonBullMama (Apr 20, 2013)

Glad to hear things went well.


----------



## CandyLeopard (Oct 14, 2013)

centerall49 said:


> We had the surgery on Wednesday and he came home yesterday afternoon. Everything went really well and he is recovering nicely. He's a little stiff in his hip as you would expect but he's already putting more weight on that leg than before the surgery! We have to confine him a little to allow more healing time and make sure he doesn't lick the incision area.
> 
> I think it's all going to be great!


That's great news! I'm glad you updated us. Good to hear that everything went well.


----------

